# Take Over Corporate Account - (Maryland)



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We've had a large snow contract with Monroe Muffler to cover approximately 45 to 50 locations throughout the Maryland Area. Properties include Mr. Tire service centers, Monroe Muffler shops, Goodyear Tire Centers, and Treadquarters.

We are looking to sell the contract, if you are intersted please let me know.

Contract includes plowing at a 2" trigger, and salting as needed.

Average Gross Revenue per push $10,000

We have had this contract now for 4 years, and each year we pick up additional properties as the contracts fore each location become available. Corporate would rather work with a single contractor than a large number of individual contractors.

Please, serious inquiries only.

[email protected]


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

PM sent for additional information.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Current Monro Contract consists of 45 locations throughout the Maryland area. Most of which are in and around Baltimore City.

Essex, Dundalk, Baltimore City, Bel Air, Perry Hall, Towson, Randallstown, Pikesville, Catonsville. A couple in Ellicott City, and Laural. There are 5 in the Virginia area, Fairfax, Arlington, Bailys' crossroads. (This list is not all inclusive)

As stated these properties have a 2" trigger, and salt as needed requirement, NO SIDEWALK WORK. Most of the properties take approximately 15-30 minutes to plow at 2"-3". There are a couple (maybe 5) that take 30min to an hour. The average revenue per push & salting for all 45 properties is approximately $10,000. 

2007-2008 9 Properties: Gross Annual Revenue $18,000
2008-2009 25 Properties: Gross Annual Revenue $38,000
2009-2010 45 Properties: Gross Annual Revenue $136,000

Every Season since we started this contract Monroe has added additional properties as their contracts to others expire. Monroe would prefer to deal with as few contractors as possible. I am expecting another 3-15 properties to be added this season, but this is no guarantee. I was told last year by one of the DM's he would let us know which locations would be available, this season. 

According to NOAA, MD sees an average of 6 plowable snow events per season (normal) going back to 1991. 

I am looking to get rid of this contract as soon as I can so that I can relocate my resources to newer contracts. I am asking $25,000.

I can provide you with the names and number of the contractors I had doing these locations in the event you would like to retain their services.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

WIl Monroe sign with the new company for a multi year contract ? If so contact me.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

No, they do not do multi year contracts unfortunately. Each year they automatically send me the contract to be renewed. If I chose to renew it I just send it back,


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

After some consideration, I understand the concern of everyone who has inquired thus far. And since this is year to year contract and I can not guarantee anything after the first year, I am willing to negotiate the price.

I will take best offer. Please, only serious inquiries. Please don't waste my time if your just curious.

My best offer to date is $10k


----------



## Junkyard Dogs (Dec 27, 2010)

Is this account still available????

Bobby
410-241-4661


----------

